# New Cruze Diesel Specs



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a new article on yahoo, GM says diesel Chevrolet Cruze gets 46 mpg 
GM claims 46 mpg highway. Please comment over on yahoo, the trolls are out big time against diesels and we 
VW drivers can only do so much. Plus I can't comment on yahoo without logging in and thereby giving my workplace
my yahoo or facebook id information.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Meh, the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. Anything you say, no matter how factual it may be, is just more discussion they can manipulate.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

I do take MPG ratings with a grain of salt, because they're always a bit off (either for better or worse), but the good news is that this diesel engine has already been proven in Europe. I'm pretty sure it'll get in the mid 40's based on what people have said that drive this engine over there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure which engine is used in Europe? I looked up the bore and stroke of the diesel the US will use and it is, Bore 83mm Stroke 90mm. The engine in my Aussie Cruze is 86 x 86 mm, so clearly a different engine. What Europe uses could be either, although the European engine claims the same 163hp. I have written 161 hp in other threads because when you convert 120kw to HP it comes out as 160.92265 yet I have seen it written as 163 in road tests.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The US market will get an Italian VM Motori diesel built in Germany and installed in Ohio.


----------

